# Is Leftover Easter Turkey Safe for Hedgies?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Just wondering if the white meat from my Easter Turkey would okay to give to my hedgies? It's Butterball brand and I'm pretty sure this is the nutritional info for it:


Calories 170
Calories from Fat 70
% Daily Value
Total Fat 8g 12% 
Saturated Fat 2.5g 13% 
Trans Fat 0g
Cholesterol 70mg 23% 
Sodium 250mg 10% 
Total Carbohydrates 0g 0% 
Dietary Fiber 0g 0% 
Sugars 0g
Protein 21g 42% 
Vitamin A 0% 
Vitamin C 0% 
Iron 8% 
Calcium 0% 
Ingredients: Turkey, Water, Salt, Modified Food Starch, Sodium Phosphates, Natural Flavorings. 

I know plain white turkey meat for hedgies but I'm not sure if they inject it with any flavouring or anything?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Everything looks good on it the only thing thats questionable is that there is salt in it, I think the sodium on the nutritional list was 250mg. It's not much but Im not sure if it would be a significant amount when broken into a hedgehog sized portion. Thats the only thing I can see that would be a potential negative besides that looks like good stuff


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea, that was my only worry too! I think I'll pass, my girls aren't big meat eaters anyways and seem to prefer baby food and for their protein treats.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

They do inject/baste butterball turkeys with flavoring (that 'natural flavoring' isn't natural to the turkey).


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine all love left over turkey!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> Mine all love left over turkey!


What kind of turkey do you give yours? I'm worried about the butterball being inected with artificial flavorings like silvercat said.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

We gave Miss Muffet some turkey on Sunday and I've never seen her anoint so much! I was so excited because my mom was over and she doesn't get to see hedgie too much because of her sleep schedule but I'd gone upstairs and she was wheeling away. So not only did she get to play with her but she saw her anoint all crazy-like as well. They sure can twist themselves into some strange positions! :lol: 
I couldn't imagine that there would be too much of anything harmful in a bite sized piece of turkey breast, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

mel2626 said:


> We gave Miss Muffet some turkey on Sunday and I've never seen her anoint so much! I was so excited because my mom was over and she doesn't get to see hedgie too much because of her sleep schedule but I'd gone upstairs and she was wheeling away. So not only did she get to play with her but she saw her anoint all crazy-like as well. They sure can twist themselves into some strange positions! :lol:
> I couldn't imagine that there would be too much of anything harmful in a bite sized piece of turkey breast, but that's just my opinion.


That's true, I'm sure they use all kind of preservatives on salts on almost all meats you would buy and cook for your hedgie anyways. I might give them just a little tiny bit.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

For the butterball I would only give a little bit & then watch your hedgie. I know for myself, being sensitive to seasonings (particularly garlic) I stay away from butterball turkeys (or anything with the mysterious added 'natural flavour'). We had a regular turkey that was basted in it's own juices which Sylvie has eaten some leftovers of and loves.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

silvercat said:


> For the butterball I would only give a little bit & then watch your hedgie. I know for myself, being sensitive to seasonings (particularly garlic) I stay away from butterball turkeys (or anything with the mysterious added 'natural flavour'). We had a regular turkey that was basted in it's own juices which Sylvie has eaten some leftovers of and loves.


Sounds good, I still might not even give them any, since the opinion seems to be so split.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just the thing, you have no way of knowing what that natural flavoring could be. Butterball themselves state it is a proprietary blend and they won't tell you what is in it. They are only required to tell you if it contains one of the big 8 allergens.

Items like onion, garlic and MSG are often hidden in a natural flavoring listing. I tend to stay away from anything with "natural flavoring" due to my own allergies, my hedgehogs just get to benefit from it.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

what about the thing in turkey that makes you sleepy? i've heard you aren't supposed to feed turkey to dogs for this reason. same for hedgies?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> That's just the thing, you have no way of knowing what that natural flavoring could be. Butterball themselves state it is a proprietary blend and they won't tell you what is in it. They are only required to tell you if it contains one of the big 8 allergens.
> 
> Items like onion, garlic and MSG are often hidden in a natural flavoring listing. I tend to stay away from anything with "natural flavoring" due to my own allergies, my hedgehogs just get to benefit from it.


Alright, definitely no turkey for my hedgies. Not worth the risk.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

leannem said:


> what about the thing in turkey that makes you sleepy? i've heard you aren't supposed to feed turkey to dogs for this reason. same for hedgies?


Really? I've never heard this before. Please tell me more


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Tryptophan (sp??) is something found in turkey that is supposed to make you sleepy. I'm not really sure of all the details. My mom's just always told me to never feed the dogs turkey leftovers.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

leannem said:


> Tryptophan (sp??) is something found in turkey that is supposed to make you sleepy. I'm not really sure of all the details. My mom's just always told me to never feed the dogs turkey leftovers.


I extensively looked this up tonight, since we've been feeding my 13 year old dog (he's on his last legs, won't eat much anymore so anything we can get him to eat is a miracle) white turkey meat for the past few days.

Most of the conclusions are that it's not the turkey that's bad for the dogs, it's the turkey skin. It's so fatty and greasy that it can easily cause pancreatitis. I assume the same would go for hedgies? Except in their case they are more sensitive to the salt, artificial flavourings as well.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

ah! I've heard about the skin, but not about the tryp.. being bad, just being a sleep agent


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

i watched a show that tested the theory about tryptophan and the conclusion was a person would have to eat pretty much an entire turkey to have any effect on them. The reason most people get tired after a turkey dinner is from overeating.


----------

